# extend battery in fire



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Kindle Fire Tablet (8") would like to know how to extend battery life.

I know that you keep brightness down, disconnect wifi, have sound turned off, only run one app at a time, and not to fully charge.

Today someone told me not to read while it's plugged in and charging; as it harms the battery. Is this true?

Is there anything else I should know about extending the life of the battery? Anything that harms the battery?

Is it the same for regular Kindles (mine is probably 6 years old or a bit older)?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you are honestly doing all of those things, then the Amazon Kindle Fire tablet is not the table for you. Sacrificing your own usability with a device means its not suited for your requirements.

Moreover, not to fully charge your device is not "recommendation". You should charge your device if it is low.



> Today someone told me not to read while it's plugged in and charging; as it harms the battery. Is this true?


Using the device while it's plugged in will not harm the device or the battery.



> Is there anything else I should know about extending the life of the battery? Anything that harms the battery?


Use the device as you would use any device. You can't harm or shorten the battery with normal use. If the battery isn't large enough, then you may want to get a different device.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - Masterchiefxx17!

I thought when charging you weren't supposed to charge to full 100%. I'm glad you let me know.

I got the fire tablet solely for reading kindle books (from library and other free sources). I can't afford the kindle ereader and got the 8" as supposed to have longer battery life than the other fire tablets. Unfortunately, I read 12+ hours/day - most days - so I usually charge at least once/day. The fire tablet was also recommended to me instead of the kindle ereader, not just because it was inexpensive, but also as could get talking books for when visually impaired.

I had another tablet by a different brand and it was too slow to use and just buggy (and way more expensive). And had to download separate app to read kindle books.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> I thought when charging you weren't supposed to charge to full 100%. I'm glad you let me know.


Use the device as intended. Charging to 100% will not harm the battery.

As you are on an older device, the battery may not be performing as well as it used to. Over time, batteries degrade in life and their charge goes down. You could look at getting a newer device, as you seem to like to read:

https://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Paper...ie=UTF8&qid=1537132470&sr=8-1&keywords=kindle


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - Masterchiefxx17.

The Fire is a year old, the kindle ebook is more than I can afford on Social Security.


----------

